# Rapid0 9048DF Electrics



## abw01329 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm a new owner of a 2007 Rapido 9048DF. The 12v liesure battery is showing 0.9Amps drain when nothing is on (maybe due to relays) and more worrying, the FIAT starter battery shows a constant drain of 1.19 Amps with nothing on.

Has anyone had experience of this? I'm just about to test everything, to find where the drain is but could be the preverbial needle and haystack.

(ps - didnt have probs like this with my Hymers)


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

The drain on the vehicle battery shouldn't be more than 50 milliamps (0.050 amps) according to previous MHF posts.

On the leisure battery side the modern fridge seems to consume a constant drain whether it's on or off. 

I had a 2002 Hymer and never seemed to have these problems. 

Suggest you remove all the fuses to the 12v distribution box (one at a time) with everything off and check if any amperage is recorded. 

On my current Fiat 2010 van I get a constant discharge to the fridge and the engine battery seems to discharge quite quickly.

Edit: if you have a Tracker this can consume quite a bit of engine battery.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If the van uses the CBE system it's more than likely that the unit is returning false readings. This was the case with our van from new. Rapido at Wokingham were unable to figure out why and after checking other vans in stock said it seemed to be a common trait with the CBE system.

First thing you need to do is to calibrate the unit (read the CBE instructions) and if you can't get it to read accurately (and can't live without an accurate current drain reading) then do as I have and install a seperate digital ammeter via a shunt resistor directly onto the battery.


----------



## abw01329 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Rapido 9048 DF electrics*

Thank you for your replies.
The readings were taken directly from the prospective batteries. The batteries ( starter and leisure) have been tested for internal drain and they are ok (they are both fairly new).
I have no tracker, but it has a Dometic Aes Fridge freezer/oven. It also has a Waeco rear camera which seems to be on a relay for some reason. It also has an internal electrical fan heater - run from the engine.

I will, ofcourse, take out each fuse and test for current to find if its an easy culprit, but there seems to be fuse boxes/relays all over the place on this 3.0L FIAT.

Thanks again for any help.

Allan


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

A lot of the Dometic Fridge / freezers have a switch which controls the Anti-condensation plates between the two compartments. I believe this switch is independent of the main on/off switch and is normally located under the door aperture . Double check its switched off. 

Martin


----------



## abw01329 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Rapido 9048DF*

Thank You for your help Martin.

Allan


----------

